# (Resolved) Quicktime movie frame capture



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Can I grab a screenshot of a quicktime video and save it as a jpg? I have tried ctrl + print screen and pasted into photoshop but all I get is the quicktime window but not the picture within, which is what I need. Thanks.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Lola
Cannot help you with individual frame captures since I do not use .mov files or QuickTime but here is a tip that will get you part way there by capturing the .mov itself. From there you would need a way to load and extract frames or convert to another format and then load and extract frames.

http://www.techtv.com/callforhelp/answerstips/story/0,24330,2276294,00.html

Maybe others will have ideas.

Dave


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you for your input but I ended up doing it the hard way. I imported the movie into Adobe Premier and then did a screen capture of the whole page. I trimmed it down in Photoshop so I got wanted but I think it should have been easier than that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Lola
Unfortunatly there is no easy way with streaming video frame capture unless you have a video capture card that has that option. Anyway I am glad you have your result.
Take care and will mark this problem resolved.

Dave


----------

